# Authors: KB full banner - promotional opportunity



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

As you may know, our KB Book of the Day has gotten a great response, and we are booked more than eight months out with authors who have signed up for that feature.

We've received requests from authors for additional promotional opportunities within KindleBoards. In response to that, we're opening up the banner ad space in our forum header for full-size (728x90 pixel) book banners, linked to your book's Amazon page.

This post has info on that for anyone who's interested.

First, a little background on our site for those who may be new to us: Kindleboards is the largest independent Kindle site on the web. Our forums have boards focused on Kindle books, accessories, reviews, user tips, and other Kindle-related topics. The site receives 80,000 to 100,000 page views each day. We have exceeded 3 million page views in each of the past three months. Our visitors are singularly focused on Amazon's Kindle, and have passionate interests in books, reading, and Kindle accessories. We have 25,000 registered members in our Kindle forums, who have posted 700,000 forum posts about all things Kindle. KindleBoards is currently the 11,753rd most visited website in the U.S., according to Alexa web analytics.

So here's the book banner offer:

Your book's banner ad will rotate in on a 50% random rotation in our forum headers. On a typical KindleBoards day, that will mean about 40,000 impressions of your banner ad.

The banner ad will be full-size (728 pixels wide by 90 pixels high).

Your ad will rotate in on *every page* in our forum - not just the main page.

Your ad will start appearing at 1am Pacific time on your featured day and will run for 24 hours.

Because the ad will be so prominent across our site, we reserve the right to refuse banner ads that in our judgment may be considered too graphic or offensive for display.

We will link your banner ad to your book's Amazon page (or, if you prefer, your Amazon author page.)

After your ad runs, we will provide you with statistics on how many times our readers clicked on your ad to go to your Amazon page. (This is available for any day that your banner ad runs and in which your book has sales as a result of the banner ad link.)

Banner ad slots will be made available on a first-come, first-serve basis. (You can also request a future date, and hold it. We recommend this if you want to time your banner ad with the release of future books that aren't published yet.)

To sign up, use the "KB full banner ad" form displayed at the very bottom of any forum page.

See the FAQ below for banner ad guidelines.

Price: $40/day.

*FAQ:*

*Who can sign up for this?* Any author or publisher who is a member in good standing of KindleBoards.

*I'm a publisher. Can I sign up and have one of my authors' books featured?* Yes.

*How can I start?* Just scroll down to the bottom of any forum page, where you'll see the KB Banner Ad button. Enter your book's ASIN, and click the button which will take you to a PayPal page for payment.

*What's an ASIN?* That's the 10-character identifier that Amazon uses to identify your book. You can see it in the "Product Details" area of your Amazon page. Example: the ASIN for the Kindle edition of "Half Broke Horses" is B002PMVQCW.

*How do I get the banner ad graphic to you?* After we receive your payment, we'll send an email to your PayPal email address, with instructions on sending us the banner ad graphic.

*What are your specs for banner ads?* Banner ad guidelines are:

- Size: 728x90 pixels
- File size: <50kb
- File type: .jpg, .gif, or .png

*Can you create the banner ad for us?* Sorry - right now we don't have the capacity to provide that service.

*I don't know how to create a banner ad graphic. Can you help?* We suggest posting about this in the Writer's Cafe board. We have many members who are skilled at creating banner ads and you may get some pointers, or even some offers from other members to help you with your banner ad.

*My banner ad is on Flickr / Photobucket. Can I just send you the link to that?* No - because of the high traffic to our site, we find that using an external graphics hosting site can cause your account's bandwidth allocation to be exceeded, and the graphic will fail to display after a few tens of thousands of displays. To avoid that, we host the banner ad graphics on our own servers. So you'll need to email the graphic to us ([email protected]) after you sign up.

*Can I arrange to have the banner ad occur on a specific day?* We will accommodate this on a first come, first serve basis. If we don't have a slot available on your requested day, we'll make it as close to that day as possible.

*What books can be promoted?* The book must be available on Amazon.com. We reserve the right to say "no, thank you" to books that, in our judgment, have covers or book titles that may offend.

*Can I sign up for multiple days?* Yes, you can sign up for a single day, or for multiple days, using the KB Banner Ad button at the bottom of any KindleBoards forum page.

*Can I have my promotion run on consecutive days?* We will accommodate this if possible; if not we'll make the days as close together as we can.

*When will my banner ad start to appear?* After you sign up, you'll receive an email with the day (or days) that your banner ad will run. The banner will begin appearing at 1:00am Pacific Time on that day.

*I want to do this but I don't have a PayPal account.* That's okay - you can also pay using credit card (Visa, Mastercard, AmEx, Discover) or bank account. You'll see a "Don't have a PayPal account?" option after you click the Buy Now button.

*My book isn't published yet. Can I still reserve a day for it to be featured?* Yes, go ahead and sign up, and just let us know that the ASIN will be coming later. Then you can email us with the ASIN once it's available.

*How far out are you booked?* Orders being received now are being slated for dates in January 2012.


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

Sounds interesting, Harvey!

Let's see how my numbers go today with the KB Book of the Day. Right now it's 3:40 in the morning for me... not my best decision-making hour!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

You better get some sleep! Good luck with your Book of the Day!!


----------



## Chris J. Randolph (Jul 1, 2010)

Payment sent.  Thank goodness... I was afraid I'd have to wait 8 months for a chance to advertise here. 

Big kudos for all the work you're doing to expand our options as authors, and I really appreciate the opportunity, Harvey.  Cheers, and thank you!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

This is an excellent opportunity. Thank you.


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Thanks, Harvey!  This is very exciting.  I just sent in payment for a two-day buy for "Isle Royale."


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I have to get cracking on a banner now.     Hopefully this one won't be booked up for the next year by the time I figure one out.


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

Anyone good at making banners?


----------



## tbrookside (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh, OK.  I hadn't seen this thread before I started my "Whoa!" thread.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand purchased. Time to get crackin' at a banner.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I would do this, but, I spent the budget I had for the KB Book of the Day.  This is another cool feature though.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd love to sign up for a banner for Venom, but the book won't have an ASIN until Dec 1. Can I reserve a spot now for some time in Dec? I know these slots will fill up fast!


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Payment sent. Thanks, Harvey! I'll have a banner to you by the end of the day.

Take care.

J.M.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for this opportunity.  Just sent my payment.  I'll have to get going making a banner ad.  Luckily I have Photoshop.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Yay!  Signed up.  Thanks for the opportunity, and the very reasonable price!


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Harvey, I just bought two days for two different books but I obviously didn't send my banners (which don't exist yet).  I'll make them and send them in somehow, if that's the process.  I've got to run, I'm sure everything I need to know is in the FAQs and I'll read them over...

Thanks!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm kind of curious. Jason mentioned his desire for a full banner like this awhile back, but if I remember correctly we were told in clear terms that it just wasn't going to happen. What sparked the change? Or did you find a way to tweak things to keep it monetarily viable?

David Dalglish


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Reserved my space. Working on the banner. Really appreciate the reasonable price, Harvey.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Half-Orc said:


> I'm kind of curious. Jason mentioned his desire for a full banner like this awhile back, but if I remember correctly we were told in clear terms that it just wasn't going to happen. What sparked the change? Or did you find a way to tweak things to keep it monetarily viable?


I think someone asked Harvey to remove the banner to which he replied that it was not going to happen. Adding a banner to the Google rotation is a great compromise. Leave it to Harvey to find a way to make everyone happy.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Okay, I just paid. I put my book's ASIN in there, but I have a sequel coming out soon. I wonder if I can change out the book if I have it ready in time for my ad?


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

Any banner making advice or help available?


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

I'd like to sign up for my new book, but I have no idea how to make a banner. Can anyone help?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I think someone asked Harvey to remove the banner to which he replied that it was not going to happen. Adding a banner to the Google rotation is a great compromise. Leave it to Harvey to find a way to make everyone happy.


Hopefully I was never misunderstood to mean that the banner would be lost altogether. I believe I was looking for bigger space for our ads. Doing a 50/50 sounds like a nice compromise.

I guess the pricing makes sense in that while the image is much larger, it won't come with the thread bumping in the bazaar or the list in the book corner, unless I missed something.


----------



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

And it is striking!  It was the first thing I noticed this morning.  I was staring at it before I'd even registered that there had been a change.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

kcmay said:


> I'd love to sign up for a banner for Venom, but the book won't have an ASIN until Dec 1. Can I reserve a spot now for some time in Dec? I know these slots will fill up fast!


Yes, you can reserve ahead of time, and send me the ASIN later once the book is published. I think it's a good idea to do that, if this gets a response anywhere near the BOTD response.


----------



## Will Write for Gruel (Oct 16, 2010)

It sort of overpowers the book of the day ad. Is that a good thing?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Half-Orc said:


> I'm kind of curious. Jason mentioned his desire for a full banner like this awhile back, but if I remember correctly we were told in clear terms that it just wasn't going to happen. What sparked the change? Or did you find a way to tweak things to keep it monetarily viable?
> 
> David Dalglish


I think the idea had been posed to remove the banner area completely, and have the BOTD ad alone in the header. The Google ad that normally goes there is a pretty high-performing ad so I was hesitant to completely remove it. But having it "swap" with an author's book banner ad seemed like a good compromise - and now that I see it in action with Imogen's banner, I think the rotation actually helps the book banner ad "pop" a bit when it appears.

I also felt I had to respond to the demand for the BOTD ads, which are booked into August 2011, and offer authors something that's a *bit* more near-term..!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Mark Asher said:


> It sort of overpowers the book of the day ad. Is that a good thing?


It's a reasonable question. My gut tells me it won't detract from the BOTD - - or at least not any more than the Google ads that are there. I had noticed that we were getting quite a few Google ads for individual books anyway.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

MaryMcDonald said:


> Okay, I just paid. I put my book's ASIN in there, but I have a sequel coming out soon. I wonder if I can change out the book if I have it ready in time for my ad?


Yes, you sure can. You can send me the new ASIN anytime before your scheduled day.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

foreverjuly said:


> Hopefully I was never misunderstood to mean that the banner would be lost altogether. I believe I was looking for bigger space for our ads. Doing a 50/50 sounds like a nice compromise.
> 
> I guess the pricing makes sense in that while the image is much larger, it won't come with the thread bumping in the bazaar or the list in the book corner, unless I missed something.


Thanks, Jason.

That is correct - the banner ad is a pure banner ad display, at a pretty high (50%) random rotation. It doesn't have the BOTD features like the book bazaar sticky, the hover pop-up, or the instant sample.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

As noted in the thread about Imogene's banner for today, the banners ARE blocked by adblockers, whereas the BOTD is not.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I want to play


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

You sent out any emails for this yet, Harvey? I've purchased this a hour or two ago, and yet to get one. Just want to make sure. I'm wondering when mine will be (kinda need to make sure I have the banner ready  ).

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

I just ponied up, crossing my fingers that it'll be a good move.

Harvey, someone mentioned using banner effects. Is that a possibility? Could I use the one from my site: www.powerlessbooks.com ? Not sure if I would or would be capable of implementing it, but getting clarification would be good.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Yes, you sure can. You can send me the new ASIN anytime before your scheduled day.


Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> As noted in the thread about Imogene's banner for today, the banners ARE blocked by adblockers, whereas the BOTD is not.


Bummer about that. No telling how many folks have ad-blocker. Here on KB since they're smaller and limited in numbers I've never found them intrusive or cluttering.

I must've had an uber-busy week when the KB BOTD thing started up, because by the time I figured I'd go ahead with it, it was already booked up until _March_. And now it's even further out than that. For once I was here when things started.

I'm very, very thankful to Harvey et al for making this possible and for keeping it affordable for indie authors. Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Half-Orc said:


> You sent out any emails for this yet, Harvey? I've purchased this a hour or two ago, and yet to get one. Just want to make sure. I'm wondering when mine will be (kinda need to make sure I have the banner ready ).
> 
> David Dalglish


You'll get your email in the next few hours - and for everyone who's ordered so far, definitely by end of day. Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

foreverjuly said:


> I just ponied up, crossing my fingers that it'll be a good move.
> 
> Harvey, someone mentioned using banner effects. Is that a possibility? Could I use the one from my site: www.powerlessbooks.com ? Not sure if I would or would be capable of implementing it, but getting clarification would be good.


I like that effect on your site - - but we can't do javascript banner effects, unfortunately. But you can use animated gifs, if that helps.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Harvey said:


> It's a reasonable question. My gut tells it won't detract from the BOTD - - or at least not any more than the Google ads that are there. I had noticed that we were getting quite a few Google ads for individual books anyway.


Speaking as an ad


Spoiler



whore


 with several many BotD ads coming up, I'm happy to see this change. I think it pulls the eye up to that space. The google ads are so commonplace, I think they're counterproductive to the BotD ad.


----------



## felicityheaton (Aug 31, 2010)

Couldn't resist signing up a recent release and a future release to this one.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I booked for my next release in March 2011 (now I just have to make sure my book is ready by then! lol )  Very nice offering!


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm in!  Just reserved my day and working on my banner now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

I hit December 9th, which is the day before my Kindle Nation Daily sponsorship. Man, that is going to be the most epic week ever.

Is it possible to have different sections of the banner link to different books? I'm just thinking about the three books in my series.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

foreverjuly said:


> ...
> Is it possible to have different sections of the banner link to different books? I'm just thinking about the three books in my series.


I may introduce more sophisticated linking options in the future, but at this point it's a single graphic tied to a single hyperlink. I'd suggest linking to Book 1, or maybe to your author page..?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Just to keep you all informed... November and December are fully booked; current orders received are landing dates in January 2011. - Harvey


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I may be the voice of dissent here (wow, that's a surprise), but I don't like the banner ads.  As I said on another thread, since they don't show all the time, they actually distract me and I think I'm going to find them annoying after a while.  

I mean, seeing Imogen's ad interspresed with Ford ads, Boston groupon ads and a kobo ad aren't working for me.

Personally, I think it might be good if different authors were able to have their banner rotating throughout a day.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Personally, I think it might be good if different authors were able to have their banner rotating throughout a day.


That would be amazing, and double the revenue for the site (minus lost google ad revenue).


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmm. That actually had not occurred to me. I may think about that as a possibility. 

Would authors perceive that, though, as "diluting" the value of the banner ad? Or would it make a difference to you if you shared space with another book banner on your featured day, vs sharing the space with Google ads? It would not change the number of impressions (displays) that your book's banner ad was given on that day.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Hmm. That actually had not occurred to me. I may think about that as a possibility.
> 
> Would authors perceive that, though, as "diluting" the value of the banner ad? Or would it make a difference to you if you shared space with another book banner on your featured day, vs sharing the space with Google ads? It would not change the number of impressions (displays) that your book's banner ad was given on that day.


Honestly, I think it could be a real boon if I was flipping back and forth with an author in a similar genre. Even then, just another book would be better than clogs or whatever else happens to show up. They could complement each other. People could buy them in pairs, or for those who've already bought them, you could display a list of names and people could choose who they think they would be best paired with.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> Honestly, I think it could be a real boon if I was flipping back and forth with an author in a similar genre. Even then, just another book would be better than clogs or whatever else happens to show up. They could *complement* each other. People could buy them in pairs, or for those who've already bought them, you could display a list of names and people could choose who they think they would be best paired with.


Well done with regard to compliment vs. complement!!! You must be a writer or something.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Mark Asher said:


> It sort of overpowers the book of the day ad. Is that a good thing?


Actually, I think they work well together on the screen I'm on at work. Have to see how they look on my mac



Harvey said:


> Hmm. That actually had not occurred to me. I may think about that as a possibility.
> 
> Would authors perceive that, though, as "diluting" the value of the banner ad? Or would it make a difference to you if you shared space with another book banner on your featured day, vs sharing the space with Google ads? It would not change the number of impressions (displays) that your book's banner ad was given on that day.


I think I'd rather see multiple books instead of a book then a car then a donut shop. How many "cycles" do the authors get?


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd rather share banner time with a fellow author than with Google. My $0.02.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

daveconifer said:


> Well done with regard to compliment vs. complement!!! You must be a writer or something.


I saw the bolded word and I thought I must've gotten it wrong. I wasn't thinking about it at all! Phew. My book would be happy to give yours a compliment though.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

And it gets even weirder when the google ad showing is for an e-book that I know is not by one of our authors!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I would love to share ad space with fellow kb authors.  As long as the revenue for kb remains roughly the same, of course.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

scarlet said:


> I think I'd rather see multiple books instead of a book then a car then a donut shop. How many "cycles" do the authors get?


The author banner ads get cycled in on a 1-in-2 random rotation with the Google ads - ie 50% of pageviews.

So having two author banners up there would just mean removing the Google ad completely on those days where we have two author ads running. A "mere matter of coding" for me.

But to support it administratively, it would probably have to be a random pairing. A romance novel could appear on the same day as a horror, for example.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Harvey said:


> The author banner ads get cycled in on a 1-in-2 random rotation with the Google ads - ie 50% of pageviews.
> 
> So having two author banners up there would just mean removing the Google ad completely on those days where we have two author ads running. A "mere matter of coding" for me.
> 
> But to support it administratively, it would probably have to be a random pairing. A romance novel could appear on the same day as a horror, for example.


Strange, it hasn't felt like a 50/50 split to me. More like 2 or 3 google ads before I see our author ad. But that might be a perception problem on my end.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

kcmay said:


> I'd rather share banner time with a fellow author than with Google. My $0.02.


What I was going to say. My £2 (I haz a pound symbol)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Harvey said:


> The author banner ads get cycled in on a 1-in-2 random rotation with the Google ads - ie 50% of pageviews.
> 
> So having two author banners up there would just mean removing the Google ad completely on those days where we have two author ads running. A "mere matter of coding" for me.
> 
> But to support it administratively, it would probably have to be a random pairing. A romance novel could appear on the same day as a horror, for example.


Okay by me. Plus, it would give people a chance to get their ads up earlier and not have to wait until Jan or Feb.


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Hmm. That actually had not occurred to me. I may think about that as a possibility.
> 
> Would authors perceive that, though, as "diluting" the value of the banner ad? Or would it make a difference to you if you shared space with another book banner on your featured day, vs sharing the space with Google ads? It would not change the number of impressions (displays) that your book's banner ad was given on that day.


I think I'd rather share with another author than the google ad. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Author ads paired together is a benefit to the sponsors and to the board. The ads from Google feel like ADS. Spammy ads. Truly targeted book ads, all things kindle ads instead of tires or donuts or whatever will make KB feel even more booky, more immersive and really kind of special.

I'm personally torn. I have a few BOTD ads coming up, but I want a banner ad too. I'm afraid though that thems that boughts it already boughts it, ya know?


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Hmm. That actually had not occurred to me. I may think about that as a possibility.
> 
> Would authors perceive that, though, as "diluting" the value of the banner ad? Or would it make a difference to you if you shared space with another book banner on your featured day, vs sharing the space with Google ads? It would not change the number of impressions (displays) that your book's banner ad was given on that day.


I have Nov 21. If you want to add another ad on my day to see how it works, that would be great.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm thinking of turning the Book of the Day ad into something more generic and less sales-right-this-minute oriented. (Except when I have a new book out, ha)

My second BotD is coming up on Thursday ... stay tuned!


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

I'd prefer to share with another Kindleboards author, no matter the genre. Like others say, the banners will be more targeted.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

scarlet said:


> Strange, it hasn't felt like a 50/50 split to me. More like 2 or 3 google ads before I see our author ad. But that might be a perception problem on my end.


Maybe so - - it's a pure 50/100 random number generation, and my tests of it show it tracking well to a 50-50 rotation on average.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Rofl. It has been 50/50 this evening, but this morning, I would say I saw Imogene's banner almost 90%... but law of averages, means someone (Scarlett) saw the opposite 9/10 split.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Based on the unanimous or near-unanimous support for the idea, I'm going to go with the 2 author banners per day. It will take me a few days to make some coding changes to set that up. As soon as it's ready, I'll announce it here, and we'll start putting new orders into those earlier days that open up as a result.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I don't mind  sharing


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Hmm. That actually had not occurred to me. I may think about that as a possibility.
> 
> Would authors perceive that, though, as "diluting" the value of the banner ad? Or would it make a difference to you if you shared space with another book banner on your featured day, vs sharing the space with Google ads? It would not change the number of impressions (displays) that your book's banner ad was given on that day.


I would not mind sharing at all. I want to buy more space, but I may not live long enough to see it since the world is going to end on 12/21/12... like someone else around these parts likes to say... just sayin'.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I think it is AVERAGING out as 50/50, but sometimes you come up 4 tails in a row...


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

Great idea Harvey - I'm in!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Harvey said:


> Based on the unanimous or near-unanimous support for the idea, I'm going to go with the 2 author banners per day. It will take me a few days to make some coding changes to set that up. As soon as it's ready, I'll announce it here, and we'll start putting new orders into those earlier days that open up as a result.


Update: I made the necessary coding changes tonight, so from this point forward we'll fill both author banner slots on each day, and the header banner ad will rotate between the two author slots. On days when we only have one author slot filled, the ad will rotate 50/50 between that author's ad and Google ads.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks like I have December 1st and 4th for my upcoming novel: Luminous and Ominous!


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Harvey said:


> The author banner ads get cycled in on a 1-in-2 random rotation with the Google ads - ie 50% of pageviews.
> 
> So having two author banners up there would just mean removing the Google ad completely on those days where we have two author ads running. A "mere matter of coding" for me.
> 
> But to support it administratively, it would probably have to be a random pairing. A romance novel could appear on the same day as a horror, for example.


I don't see multiple genre listings causing any problem whatsoever. Isn't that what we see when we scan the top 100 at Amazon, unless we click down to the smallest level of distinction? Romance, historical fiction, fantasy, and readers who like them all.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

scarlet said:


> But that might be a perception problem on my end.


Scarlet, if that's true, you should see a doctor. I had an aunt who had a perception problem too, and she developed . . . .

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Based on the unanimous or near-unanimous support for the idea, I'm going to go with the 2 author banners per day. It will take me a few days to make some coding changes to set that up. As soon as it's ready, I'll announce it here, and we'll start putting new orders into those earlier days that open up as a result.


How much more responsive could anyone be, Harvey? Once again, you show yourself to be most gracious. I don't care what the ladies on the forum say, I think your bald head make you look more intelligent and handsome. Perhaps Phil Chen would be willing to loan you his Egyptian garb for the unveiling of this new advert opportunity.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

scarlet said:


> I think it is AVERAGING out as 50/50, but sometimes you come up 4 tails in a row...


Scarlet, I know that it's 2 AM here in New Zealand, but this is becoming critical and I'm beginning to worry about you. First a perception problem on your end. Now four tails in a row? Why not four HEADS? Be positive. Chin up. Look forward. We're here for you, really.

Gordon Ryan (Who is VERY tired and needs to stop this sillyness and go to bed)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Harvey, yuo are the BESTEST BESTEST!
Today I am seeing Imogene Rose, and banners for the K3.. nothing else so far..


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Harvey, yuo are the BESTEST BESTEST!
> Today I am seeing Imogene Rose, and banners for the K3.. *nothing else so far.. *


I bet Whatley Tupper is glad to hear that. 

Hope you know I was just kidding


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> I bet Whatley Tupper is glad to hear that.


I mean in the banner rotation place.. Yes I see the BOTD.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

BTackitt said:


> Harvey, yuo are the BESTEST BESTEST!
> Today I am seeing Imogene Rose, and banners for the K3.. nothing else so far..


Thank you. 

It will be a few days before the two-author rotation appears, as I'm giving newly-signed up authors a few days to get their banner ads prepared!

This has created a flurry of graphics work for banner ads, and I have to say that the ones I'm receiving look GREAT!! I look forward to seeing them up there in the header.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Someone had commented that they thought the banner might overpower the BOTD ad.  Well, gotta tell you today, the BOTD ad is HUGE and the banner looks small next to it.  

Oh, and Gordon, I was going to say 4 heads in a row, but thought that might make people think seven heads in a bag....


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

With the day winding down, figured I'd post my sales for Land of Ash. Prior to today, it was selling maybe 1-2 a day, so this was a solid way to test its effect. For a 99 cent book, I nabbed 22 sales today. It's not covering cost, but that really wasn't the point (especially for a 99 cent book). In terms of exposure and sales, I'm very happy with what I've gotten. Thanks, Harvey.

David Dalglish


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> With the day winding down, figured I'd post my sales for Land of Ash. Prior to today, it was selling maybe 1-2 a day, so this was a solid way to test its effect. For a 99 cent book, I nabbed 22 sales today. It's not covering cost, but that really wasn't the point (especially for a 99 cent book). In terms of exposure and sales, I'm very happy with what I've gotten. Thanks, Harvey.
> 
> David Dalglish


Thanks for the update, David.


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> With the day winding down, figured I'd post my sales for Land of Ash. Prior to today, it was selling maybe 1-2 a day, so this was a solid way to test its effect. For a 99 cent book, I nabbed 22 sales today. It's not covering cost, but that really wasn't the point (especially for a 99 cent book). In terms of exposure and sales, I'm very happy with what I've gotten. Thanks, Harvey.
> 
> David Dalglish


Thanks for the sales update, David.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> With the day winding down, figured I'd post my sales for Land of Ash. Prior to today, it was selling maybe 1-2 a day, so this was a solid way to test its effect. For a 99 cent book, I nabbed 22 sales today. It's not covering cost, but that really wasn't the point (especially for a 99 cent book). In terms of exposure and sales, I'm very happy with what I've gotten. Thanks, Harvey.
> 
> David Dalglish


Wow! You must be doing something right.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

I signed up for a banner ad today. Hopefully it won't be as long as the "Book of the Day".

Lambert


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I signed up today! After seeing all those gorgeous banners taunting me, I just had to.

Will I hear via email when to submit my jpeg?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just to let you know, after my banner ad was displayed, I had a _banner_ week which broke every one of my records. The only single days I had higher sales were new release days. It more than paid for itself.

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

GErtie:

So nice of you to give us this encouraging bit of news. I'm looking forward to it, although it won't take much to break my banner day at present. grin. If I get even 3 sales I'll be over my best day.

Getting word out is tough especially when you're car smell new


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

theapatra said:


> GErtie:
> 
> So nice of you to give us this encouraging bit of news. I'm looking forward to it, although it won't take much to break my banner day at present. grin. If I get even 3 sales I'll be over my best day.
> 
> Getting word out is tough especially when you're car smell new


I promoted the ad elsewhere, too, with a link to KB. That may have helped. I must have had a lot of samplers because sales went crazy starting two days later.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

theapatra said:


> I signed up today! After seeing all those gorgeous banners taunting me, I just had to.
> 
> Will I hear via email when to submit my jpeg?


Yes, you'll get an email confirming your date and with instructions on sending the banner graphic. Thanks for signing up!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Yes, you'll get an email confirming your date and with instructions on sending the banner graphic. Thanks for signing up!


I'm 'right' excited as we say in NS


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Just wondering how long it usually takes to get a confirmation e-mail?  I submitted my payment to paypal about 24 hrs ago.  I just want to make sure administration got it.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

I just signed up at last....  and I'm curious as to what dates are still available, given that it's now two authors in rotation.  

Camille


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, is there an average click-through range the banner ads are getting?


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I just signed up last week and I'm on Jan 6


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

I just sent payment in for *Star Chosen* sci-fi novel. I look forward to seeing the results once you send me the info on who to send my banner image to.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Valmore Daniels said:


> Just out of curiosity, is there an average click-through range the banner ads are getting?


I'd like to know that myself. I was having a dismal month, lower than average sales. The day the banner came out, the logjam broke. Sales increased steadily over the next seven days, giving me a record month.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'd like to know that myself. I was having a dismal month, lower than average sales. The day the banner came out, the logjam broke. Sales increased steadily over the next seven days, giving me a record month.


I suspect it varies a lot. Just the experiments I've done on Project Wonderful show me that the same ad placement can have widely varying results from day to day and month to month. (I also suspect the banner here works better than Book of the Day, now that people are used to it. I haven't sold a single copy on my book of the day today. I suspect the audience here is saturated for me.)

Camille


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Just wondering how long it usually takes to get a confirmation e-mail? I submitted my payment to paypal about 24 hrs ago. I just want to make sure administration got it.


You'll get a confirmation within 48 hours and in almost all cases within 24 hours.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

daringnovelist said:


> I just signed up at last.... and I'm curious as to what dates are still available, given that it's now two authors in rotation.
> 
> Camille


December is full, but there are still dates available in January.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'd like to know that myself. I was having a dismal month, lower than average sales. The day the banner came out, the logjam broke. Sales increased steadily over the next seven days, giving me a record month.


It does vary, as you might expect, from day to day. I think some best practices I am seeing are: spending the time to have a high-quality ad graphic; and highlighting price if it is low.

On average, though, each of the book banner ads results in about 75 visits to the book's Amazon page. I think the most I've seen so far is in the 130s.

Each BOTD ad results in anywhere from 60 to 150 visits to the book's Amazon page.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Harvey - I've just signed up for a banner ad - and I have downloaded software and made one, but I am still a bit of a novice, so can you let me know how to send the banner and if mine performs OK (I haven't worked out how to check it). Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Derek J. Canyon (Sep 1, 2010)

Is there any way to find out what the next open day is before paying?


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

Sadly I didn't sell one book the day my banner was displayed on the 24th of December. ( I sold other books just not that one) I think mine is a rare occurrence though. For one, It's not fiction and two, it was the day before Christmas. I was wondering if that would be a plus or minus.

Lambert


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Lambert said:


> Sadly I didn't sell one book the day my banner was displayed on the 24th of December. ( I sold other books just not that one) I think mine is a rare occurrence though. For one, It's not fiction and two, it was the day before Christmas. I was wondering if that would be a plus or minus.
> 
> Lambert


Ouch. Yeah, the day before everyone got their new Kindles is poor timing...... Sorry about that.

I only sold a couple more than I would have otherwise on my days, but I have to hope that lots of other people downloaded the sample then?


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Lambert said:


> Sadly I didn't sell one book the day my banner was displayed on the 24th of December. ( I sold other books just not that one) I think mine is a rare occurrence though. For one, It's not fiction and two, it was the day before Christmas. I was wondering if that would be a plus or minus.
> 
> Lambert


Totally guessing here, but I would think your subject _wouldn't _sell well on Christmas Eve--it's one of those days everyone is thinking, "I just want to forget about work for a few days!" Now, January 1st...all those New Years Resolutions...I'd expect a big turnaround.

--Maria


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

I'm not sure I should be posting this here, but I wanted some feedback on my first attempt at a banner (due early Jan). I'm using Gimp (badly), and couldn't even work out how to put it in the body of a post, so have put it up on Flickr and added it to my signature, and I'm not sure it has come out the right size.

Does it look as if it's heralding a werewolf novel? It's not; it's a timeslip thriller. Does it need its $2.99 price tag in there somewhere? Should I dump it and start again??

Any comments gratefully received.

Linda

[Banner removed - thanks for feedback, on & off thread]


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Linda Acaster said:


> I'm not sure I should be posting this here, but I wanted some feedback on my first attempt at a banner (due early Jan). I'm using Gimp (badly), and couldn't even work out how to put it in the body of a post, so have put it up on Flickr and added it to my signature, and I'm not sure it has come out the right size.
> 
> Does it look as if it's heralding a werewolf novel? It's not; it's a timeslip thriller. Does it need its $2.99 price tag in there somewhere? Should I dump it and start again??
> 
> ...


I don't see your name on it anywhere....but I like the dark blue. and the clarity of the letters. I might make the torc and moon a bit bigger...so long as it doesn't overshadow the text. my .02 for whatever it's worth


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Thanks, Theapatra

The pic hasn't gone into the signature the right size, so I am hoping my name is readable on the true banner. It's at the bottom of the block next to the torc+moon. Everyone else's looks so brilliant.


----------



## LaFlamme (Dec 9, 2010)

Last I heard, there were still open dates in January. Anybody know if that's still valid?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

LaFlamme said:


> Last I heard, there were still open dates in January. Anybody know if that's still valid?


There are a few - right now we're booked through Jan 26. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I love logging into KindleBoards and seeing an author banner....I always check it and the Book of the Day out...these are really cool, y'all!

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Some tips for authors promoting their books through the KB full banner:

*Showing price:* If your book sells for $0.99, I would suggest indicating that in your banner graphic. If your book sells for significantly more than that, don't include the price on your banner. You want people to click through to your book's Amazon page before deciding whether they want to spend the money on it.

*Graphics:* It's worth the time to make your banner look polished and professional. The graphic images, color themes, font typestyle/size/kerning do make a difference. There are some excellent graphic artists in our Writer's Cafe who generously offer guidance on banner ad design. In some cases they have taken "home-made" banner ad mock-ups and in a matter of hours have offered up very professional and well-performing graphics.

*Scheduling:* Like the KB Book of the Day, banner ad slots are filling up into the future. If you have a book that isn't published yet, you can reserve a date ahead of time, subject to availability. Just ask for a date or date range in the "Instructions" box that appears after you fill out of the Banner Ad reservation form.

Just some hints that I hope are helpful, based on my observations of the performance of the full banner ads over the past few weeks.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

I'd also add to Harvey's take on this: bump your novel's Book Bazaar thread with something juicy. When my banner went up on 5th January I added in an excerpt to my book's thread. Being in the UK I misjudged my timing and bumped too early, and because it gained no comments it had disappeared off page 2 by the time most of the USA was returning from work and turning on Kindleboards. Despite this it gained 146 views that day. I didn't sell any books thru Amazon that day, but I have sold a couple since, possibly to people who downloaded the sample. Everyone's mileage varies; we've just got to give it all the help we can. A banner alone is rarely going to do it.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Happy to see my banner up and looking pretty - I change the colour of KBs from time to time (using the colour bar above the messages to right of screen) and today have it a lovely shade of purple to suit my banner. 

Update - honoured to be sharing the slot with you, Monique - best of luck.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Harvey, 
  Any slots available this month? Preferably days that are together. For the Banner (the bigger one).

If not, are there any slots available for the smaller spot?

thanks
Abhi


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

_Love_ your banner, Margaret.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Daphne said:


> _Love_ your banner, Margaret.


Thanks, Daphne. The background is from _Ariana's Pride_. It's my first cover and my favorite.

I have the banner linked to my author central page at Amazon so I don't have to choose which one of my books to promote. Oh, the woes of of a multi-book author.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

abhi said:


> Hi Harvey,
> Any slots available this month? Preferably days that are together. For the Banner (the bigger one).
> 
> If not, are there any slots available for the smaller spot?
> ...


Hi Abhi, 
There are a couple of slots left in February, and right now about half of the days in March are available.
As of this morning, the smaller Book of the Day spot is booked into late October.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

I noticed, Margaret, cos I clicked it to see where it would take me! (So it works, then...)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Linda Acaster said:


> I noticed, Margaret, cos I clicked it to see where it would take me! (So it works, then...)


Thanks, Linda. I didn't think to check it myself.


----------



## edwardgtalbot (Apr 28, 2010)

Awesome opportunity Harvey, just submitted for the banner ad.  Hopefully slots are still available sometime in the not to distant future


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just like last time I ran my banner, it took 24 hours for sales to start showing up. Last time the increased continued well past the banner day.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

edwardgtalbot said:


> Awesome opportunity Harvey, just submitted for the banner ad. Hopefully slots are still available sometime in the not to distant future


Thank you, Edward! You have an email confirming your banner date. Yes, we have banner ad dates available that are just a couple weeks out.


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

June 3rd, 2011 one of my suspense novels will be KB of the day.  I received the reply on Novemer  7th.
Gives us some idea of how many authors are standing in line.  But I'm anxious to test it out.  I have  a new book to promote after that, so it will be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello Harvey, 
This is such a great idea and I am looking forward to being able to see my banner up there.
Have just ordered one through paypal so will await your email for the graphic.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you - I've just sent your confirmation email! - Harvey


----------



## Debra Burroughs (Feb 17, 2011)

How far out are your available dates?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Debra Burroughs said:


> How far out are your available dates?


Not too far out - most of the later half of March is still available, and most of April. By default we book the date first come, first serve, but quite a few authors request future dates to time the banner with a planned sale or a new release.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm up for a banner today - woot! - I'll certainly give a report over 24 hours.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Question-- can one get a banner ad for a book not yet published?  My Civil War trilogy is being released on 12 April and the cover and other material is still being finalized for that date.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Valmore Daniels said:


> I'm up for a banner today - woot! - I'll certainly give a report over 24 hours.


I'm hoping it does well for you, Valmore. My book is up tomorrow. This is my first ad on KB, so I'm looking forward to seeing how it does. Couldn't get a BOD until Sept.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Bob_Mayer said:


> Question-- can one get a banner ad for a book not yet published? My Civil War trilogy is being released on 12 April and the cover and other material is still being finalized for that date.


Yes, that is commonly done. You can request a future date when you book, and we'll set up the ad for that date or as close to it as possible. (Put the date request in the Instructions box on the page that appears after you click the PayPal button.)


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Sooo excited to get a banner spot....now all I need is a banner (ooops! Cart before the horse ...but I was expecting to wait until November.) 
Seriously, great work Harvey!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Harvey, 
  I just bought 2 slots for the full banner ad but didn't find any page/form to indicate the dates I wanted. So just posting here.

Transaction ID was: 5G99261165701774B

Could you please let me know the next 3 earliest available dates and the next 3 earliest available Sats, Suns, and Mons. Then I could pick two.

Thanks.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Before seeing this, I sent you an email with the two dates reserved. I don't think they corresponded with those, so just reply to that email and we'll get you the dates you're looking for. - Harvey


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Just wanted to add an update: 

Thanks to Harvey for discussing over email and getting the dates finalized.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello Harvey, 
I have just signed up for another banner ad, and paypal paid 
So will wait to hear from you about sending the graphic.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

seventhspell said:


> Hello Harvey,
> I have just signed up for another banner ad, and paypal paid
> So will wait to hear from you about sending the graphic.


Thank you - we've sent an email with your confirmed date, and instructions on preparing the banner ad graphic.


----------



## Alisha (Feb 20, 2011)

I know you guys are enjoying your vacation and will be back April 20th or so. Just wanted to let you know I purchased a banner ad. I will wait to hear back from you on the date it will run and the details of who/where I email the banner. 

Hope you have a great vacation. Relax and Recharge!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you, Alisha. We're all caught up on orders so everyone who has ordered should have received an email with the scheduled date for their book to be featured, and instructions on the banner graphic. 

Next available dates are late May at this point.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Availability update: sign-ups for our daily banner ads are now landing in June/July 2011. Thank you, authors, for the sign-ups and the support!


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Harvey, since there is no discount for choosing the two or three day banner ad placement, is it possible to request two or three separate dates, a week or so apart, rather than consecutive days?  Thanks.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Gordon Ryan said:


> Harvey, since there is no discount for choosing the two or three day banner ad placement, is it possible to request two or three separate dates, a week or so apart, rather than consecutive days? Thanks.
> 
> Gordon Ryan


Yes - in fact for both the banner ad, and for the Book of the Day promotions, you can request either consecutive days or to have the days spread apart.

Just let me know in the Instructions box that appears when the sign-up form is completed.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gordon Ryan said:


> Harvey, since there is no discount for choosing the two or three day banner ad placement, is it possible to request two or three separate dates, a week or so apart, rather than consecutive days? Thanks.
> 
> Gordon Ryan


you mean so people don't get tired of seeing your banner?


----------



## sethdaniels (May 26, 2011)

So I just signed up for this and I don't think I could have screwed it up more.  I signed up under this pen name which will not be listed as the author on the book I want to promote and I forgot to include that I don't have an ASIN yet for the book I want to advertise yet because I haven't published it yet.


----------



## wrighton (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks,
Sounds like a great opportunity. I will look into it further when I am done with my day job. I appreciate all you do to help authors reach their potential as well as have a voice for the reader. What a great site.
Leslie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sethdaniels said:


> So I just signed up for this and I don't think I could have screwed it up more. I signed up under this pen name which will not be listed as the author on the book I want to promote and I forgot to include that I don't have an ASIN yet for the book I want to advertise yet because I haven't published it yet.


LOL! It'll be okay!

You can PM Harvey with the information. Find one of his posts in this thread and click on the little square under his name to send him the PM.

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ We're all set, Seth - thank you.

(Availability update: orders received now are landing in July 2011.)


----------



## dmburnett (Feb 4, 2011)

Just signed up, very excited!


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi all.  Just wanted to comment that I have never been one to think ads really made a difference one way or the other.  I figured I was just one of those people that had pretty much become immune to other people's book ads because as authors we're under such pressure (much of it self-imposed I'm sure) to market our own books, that we barely glance at other ads as we're typing our blurbs.

However, I was stopped in my tracks by the banner ad today for Kathleen Shoop's book, an author I had never heard of prior to seeing the ad.  The ad read:  "Think you know your mother's story?  Think again."  I think it was because it's such a given that we think we know everything about our mothers, although we wouldn't dare let them know everything about us. lol  So anyway, I was compelled to click on the ad, visit the amazon page to read the description and though I haven't had time to read the sample, it doesn't matter.  On that blurb alone, I'm going to buy the book.

I say all of this to say that now I'm a believer.  I came to the boards today with no thoughts of buying.  Just wanted to read the different posts.  But I now think a plain and simple banner ad with the right blurb that grabs a reader will sell books.  Can't wait to read it.  Much success with your book Kathleen.

Pamela


----------



## AmandaBixby (Jun 21, 2011)

Great, I get my own banner.  This is a great step forward for me.  Now, how do I make a banner?  I have Adobe Photoshop.  Can anyone help?


----------



## jimkukral (Oct 31, 2011)

For anyone who has done this. Is it worth the money?


----------



## Mit Sandru (Aug 19, 2011)

Is the "Girl over the Edge" a sample of the banner?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, that is today's banner ad.


----------



## RGPorter (Sep 19, 2011)

This is something I will definitely have to look into. Would love feedback from those who have already done it though. What uptick did you see etc.


----------



## PatrickMorin (Dec 19, 2011)

Harvey,

I sent in payment for the KB full banner for two days worth of advertising about six days ago but I haven't heard anything back.  When should I expect a confirmation of payment and instructions of where to send my ad/expect posting date?

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## jedding1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have multiple images hosted on my site where i track the impressions of the images. [mainly for advertisement purposes, and for organization sake]

It's very nice [as its updated real-time without me having to refresh my statistics page], and I'm more used to it, so I was thinking can you use the image hosted on my website [instead of hosting it on here (kboards.com)] so i can keep track of impressions much more easily and more organized?
My website is hosted on a dedicated server and I've sent well over 240,000 views a day with ease.

Please PM me or reply as soon as possible to this thread as I'd like to invest in a 1 day advertisement [$40] to see if its a good investment.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

PatrickMorin said:


> Harvey,
> 
> I sent in payment for the KB full banner for two days worth of advertising about six days ago but I haven't heard anything back. When should I expect a confirmation of payment and instructions of where to send my ad/expect posting date?
> 
> ...





jedding1 said:


> I have multiple images hosted on my site where i track the impressions of the images. [mainly for advertisement purposes, and for organization sake]
> 
> It's very nice [as its updated real-time without me having to refresh my statistics page], and I'm more used to it, so I was thinking can you use the image hosted on my website [instead of hosting it on here (kboards.com)] so i can keep track of impressions much more easily and more organized?
> My website is hosted on a dedicated server and I've sent well over 240,000 views a day with ease.
> ...


Patrick and Jedding1--

Harvey's been busy "in real life" but I'm sure he will get back to you soon.

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

PatrickMorin said:


> Harvey,
> 
> I sent in payment for the KB full banner for two days worth of advertising about six days ago but I haven't heard anything back. When should I expect a confirmation of payment and instructions of where to send my ad/expect posting date?
> 
> ...


Hi Patrick, just closing the loop - we processed your order last week amd send your confirmation email. Thanks for the order - we got a few days behind in processing ad orders but are all caught up now.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Harvey, I sent payment for a banner ad a week ago and haven't heard anything from you. When can I expect confirmation of a date?

Thanks.

_Update: resolved! - Harvey_


----------



## SSantore (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone have helpful hints on how to create a good banner ad?  I'd love some advice.


----------



## SSantore (Jun 28, 2011)

Harvey, I paid for my banner ad and received a confirmation email. I recently sent the banner ad by an attachment to [email protected], but have not received a confirmation on that. How will I know it was received?

_Update: resolved! - Harvey_


----------



## H.M. Ward (May 16, 2012)

Signed up! Totally hoping you are still booking Jan 2013!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

H.M. Ward said:


> Signed up! Totally hoping you are still booking Jan 2013!


Thank you! (We're now booking into late February 2013.)


----------



## ccarpinello (Jan 14, 2011)

Looking for help in how to create a banner ad graphic 728 pixels wide and 90 pixels high, and less than 50kb in size.

Cheryl Carpinello


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

I also wonder, if somebody could share his experiences with this promo option?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

ccarpinello said:


> Looking for help in how to create a banner ad graphic 728 pixels wide and 90 pixels high, and less than 50kb in size.
> 
> Cheryl Carpinello


Some people use Paint or PhotoShop or Gimp to create banners. Others use online services like MyBannerMaker.com.

We also have a simple banner service where we can create a straightforward one for you for $9. PM me if you're interested. Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Adam Kisiel said:


> I also wonder, if somebody could share his experiences with this promo option?


Banner ad performance varies widely, but I would say in general it is a less effective way of driving sales than blog exposure or Facebook exposure.

Our site traffic has risen to the point that we get about 200,000 page views per day. So each of the two banner ads get displayed about 100,000 times per day. You can see site stats by day at http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=stats

It probably does more in terms of exposure and branding than in direct sales.

And, your purchase of a banner ad here does help us keep the site running for ya... so there's massive karma involved.


----------



## Success Vantage (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi What is the latest date? Am looking for one in 1 OCT .


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

souleclipse said:


> Hi What is the latest date? Am looking for one in 1 OCT .


We are booked then, but we do have an opening on Oct 2 and Oct 6, if that works. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Success Vantage (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Harvey,

Thanks for your reply. 
I am looking to purchase both your feature and banner ads. 

Feature Book when it going to launch on 1 OCT  - Due to it don't not allow us to put the word "FREE"
Banner Ads when it going to be free on 15 OCT - Banner give us more option for words  

So will it be free for this 2 days ? 

You to accept self help niche right ?  

Cheers!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ The links to sign up are at the bottom of any KBoards page. Thanks!


----------



## Stephen M Holak (May 15, 2012)

Harvey / Admin Peeps,

I'm looking to hard-launch my fantasy novel The Winds of Heaven and Earth Sept 19th 2013 (it's International Talk Like a Pirate Day, and my book is heavy on nautical themes and features a huge engagement between sailing ships a la Master and Commander--plus it's just fun.)

The Kindle edition's live now, http://www.amazon.com/Heaven-Keystone-Lodestone-Clarion-ebook/dp/B00F2NGRVG but I'm holding off on the public launch until POD is ready on CreateSpace--I'm final proofing the book now.

What are the chances of getting a banner and / or book of the day on or around that date?

Regards
Steve


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Stephen M Holak said:


> Harvey / Admin Peeps,
> 
> I'm looking to hard-launch my fantasy novel The Winds of Heaven and Earth Sept 19th 2013 (it's International Talk Like a Pirate Day, and my book is heavy on nautical themes and features a huge engagement between sailing ships a la Master and Commander--plus it's just fun.)
> 
> ...


We could run a Featured Book on Sep 19th, but the banner ad slots are full. Our next open banner ad slot is Sep 21st.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Stephen M Holak (May 15, 2012)

Harvey said:


> We could run a Featured Book on Sep 19th, but the banner ad slots are full. Our next open banner ad slot is Sep 21st.
> 
> Thanks for asking!


Thanks Harvey; I'm going to submit both requests--the Featured Book for 9/19, and the banner ad for Sept 21--this morning.

Regards
Steve


----------



## Stephen M Holak (May 15, 2012)

Stephen M Holak said:


> Thanks Harvey; I'm going to submit both requests--the Featured Book for 9/19, and the banner ad for Sept 21--this morning.
> 
> Regards
> Steve


Harvey,
I submitted the requests for both the banner ad and featured book for _The Winds of Heaven and Earth_, but may have screwed up or omitted the dates on one request.

To clarify: Featured Book date: 9/19/2013 and banner ad on 9/21/2013.

Thanks
Regards
Steve


----------



## NicWilson (Apr 16, 2011)

How far out are you booked, at the moment, for the banners and for the book spotlights?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Banners are booked through late September; Spotlights through early November.


----------



## Success Vantage (Aug 2, 2013)

I am looking for banner ads on nov 1-3 
and featured book on oct 15-17

let me know if avail and i will book.
And can we use custom link ? 
Because we would like to track the conversion . 

Tracking link > Amazon Link


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

souleclipse said:


> I am looking for banner ads on nov 1-3
> and featured book on oct 15-17
> 
> let me know if avail and i will book.
> ...


Of those dates, only Oct 15 and 16 are open for Featured Book ads, and Nov 2 for banner ads.

We can do a special link for the banner ads but not for the Featured Book ads.


----------



## hyh (Jul 21, 2013)

Harvey - would my book have to be discounted to be eligible for the banner ad?

Thank you,
Hsin-Yi


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

H.Y. Hanna (Big Honey Dog Mysteries) said:


> Harvey - would my book have to be discounted to be eligible for the banner ad?
> 
> Thank you,
> Hsin-Yi


No, not necessary. You can see the sign-up requirements here: http://kboards.com/ads

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Success Vantage (Aug 2, 2013)

Do you mean banner ads , Nov 1 and 3 are full ?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

souleclipse said:


> Do you mean banner ads , Nov 1 and 3 are full ?


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## Success Vantage (Aug 2, 2013)

Awesome. I will book asap.
Can i check. 
My book has only 62 pages, but 3 had reviews. 
$1.47 

I am very keen to purchase either spotlight or bargain book.
Would you make an exception if there is a good trailer?  (We spend hundreds on book trailer )
The only factor will be the pages. 

For Book discovery, IF we purchase it can we also get a add on to feature our book trailer on your facebook?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We typically don't run ads for shorter books. Please PM me with the ASIN for the book and we can make a determination. Thank you.

Also, we currently don't run book trailers on our Facebook page. 

-Harvey


----------



## Success Vantage (Aug 2, 2013)

Harvey said:


> We typically don't run ads for shorter books. Please PM me with the ASIN for the book and we can make a determination. Thank you.
> 
> Also, we currently don't run book trailers on our Facebook page.
> 
> -Harvey


Hi Havi,

I had pm you the book link. DO let me know once you recieve! Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, received and replied.


----------



## bberntson (Oct 24, 2013)

I just did a banner ad for Blue Sky Winter.


----------



## Jennyphresh (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi,
Are the openings for the full banner several months out or days/weeks out? I don't have a specific date in mind, but am looking for a ballpark on when I could expect it. (I can make my own banner in Photoshop; I just need time to plot and plan!)
Thanks for the opportunity!
Jen


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Jennyphresh said:


> Hi,
> Are the openings for the full banner several months out or days/weeks out? I don't have a specific date in mind, but am looking for a ballpark on when I could expect it. (I can make my own banner in Photoshop; I just need time to plot and plan!)
> Thanks for the opportunity!
> Jen


Hi, Jen, 
Right now we are booking banners about 3 weeks out. Thanks for your interest!
-Harvey


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

I have no idea how to create a banner ad.  Can somebody help?


----------



## nightfire (Mar 22, 2012)

Is there a chart with the dates available? I didn't see it on the ads page.  I have two things I want to advertise, an event for multiple free books and one of my websites.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Veronica Li said:


> I have no idea how to create a banner ad. Can somebody help?


Some people use graphics software like PhotoShop, PaintShopPro, or Gimp. There are also online banner makers work for simple banners (https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=online+banner+ad+maker).

Others get graphics artists to do so, for a fee. (You can find them in our Yellow Pages at http://kboards.com/YP.)

Or, if want us to put a simple banner ad together for you, we can give it a shot. Just let me know.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

nightfire said:


> Is there a chart with the dates available? I didn't see it on the ads page. I have two things I want to advertise, an event for multiple free books and one of my websites.


Banner ads typically are booked for about a month out. At this moment our next available dates are Nov 24, 25, Dec 8, and later.


----------



## nightfire (Mar 22, 2012)

Harvey said:


> Banner ads typically are booked for about a month out. At this moment our next available dates are Nov 24, 25, Dec 8, and later.


Will PM you!


----------



## timothycward (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi,
I tried emailing this question using the link on the buy page for banner ads, but no response yet. When we buy a banner ad, it seems like we are assigned a date in a future email. How do I ensure we get the week of August 8, 2017? (preferably Aug 8-11) I'd like to know before booking, please. Thank you.


----------

